# Name TOP 3 sub EQ's?



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Well with all the new products out there we have had time to compair and now it's time to name your top 3 and why. This should be a good thread to help thoes that are looking for the best Sub EQ narrow down the search on whats working and thoes that do the best job. Lets leave price out of this and pick the best product that does the best job.

We could also have a top three that are the best bang for the buck also for thoes on a tight buget.


I'm looking for one my self so this will be of great help.

Thanks for sharing....Scott:T


----------



## sfdoddsy (Oct 18, 2007)

For subs alone, I think it would be hard to go past the Audyssey devices, whether the stand lone ones or the MulEQ XT and Pro.

I have had major problems with Audyssey's full range EQ, but it certainly works on my sub, both from listening comparisons and when checking with TrueRTA.

Since it usually free in modern receivers and prepros the value question is tricky. 

The problem with Audyssey is that it is all or nothing. And since it does weird things to my mains I don't use it in spite of its skill with subs.

The BFD is still the value champ if you can measure properly, and the DCX or DEQ have enough extra features to make the extra cost worthwhile.

So for subs only, a stand alone Audyssey like their bass box would be my pick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't think you're going to find many people who have used so many equalizers that they could name their top three preferences. Most people, I expect, haven't used more than one or two.

As far as "the ones that do the best job," the bar for subwoofer equalization is not terribly high, as perceived sound quality is not an issue as it would be for the main channels. As long as all filters can be set anywhere in the bass range (some older analog models don't have that feature), any parametric EQ with at least 4-5 filters will work for sub equalizing. About the only one I've ever seen any complaints about is the Velodyne SMS-1.

As far as best bang for the buck, the BFD is the hands down winner.

A problem that people with DIY subs often run into is the need for a subsonic filter. Since few EQs offer filtering low enough, the best option is a separate outboard unit like the Reckhorn B1 or S1.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks wayne. Is there a clear winner in the auto sub EQ circle? JBL Bass-Q, SVS auduseey etc?

Have you ever hear of the rane pe-17? It seems to have everything needed to EQ a sub plus filters down to 10HZ. Is it good quality?

Thanks Scott


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm looking for the one that does the best job with a really large rooms 65x35 with 9ft ceilings with lots of tile and is an odd shape that feeds into more really really large rooms and more tile. I will be needing one to control and EQ 3 18IN MAL-X in 14CUFT ported boxes with 8200 crest pro amps pushing the subs with 1450 watts per sub.


Scott.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Scott, Your going to need a lot more than just an eq to tame that room. A big part of making a room "sound" good is room treatments. Carpet, wall panels and bass traps. Do you have these in place?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RXPorlando said:


> Thanks wayne. Is there a clear winner in the auto sub EQ circle? JBL Bass-Q, SVS auduseey etc?


There is no "clear winner." People choose based on their needs. People who need the cheapest thing get the BFD. Other people choose one of the other Behringer models because they have a use for their additional features. Others choose one of the automated models (Velodyne, Anti-Mode, SVS) because they want something quick and easy and effective without them having to take the trouble to deal with REW.

Have you had a chance to look at the BFD Alternatives sticky thread?



> JBL Bass-Q, SVS auduseey etc?


I'd never heard of the JBL until Roger Dressler brought it up in the BFD Alternatives thread. You might want to contact him if you're interested in learning more about it. As far as I can tell, it's intended for systems with multiple subs that are located at various places around the room. If that's your situation, then it might be an option for you.



> Have you ever hear of the rane pe-17? It seems to have everything needed to EQ a sub plus filters down to 10HZ. Is it good quality?


I've never used it. There's a thread on that particular EQ linked in the BFD Alternatives thread.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey tony...Yes I have bass traps in the back two corners with 2x4 on each side of the bass traps and a 2x4 above the fire place(first reflection point) and will be geting carpet for the listning area to tame the ehco as much as possible. 

It's a really tough room but I'm takeing steps to getting it better. My house is 6400 sqft and is a really has a wide open floor plan. I just ordered my sound card and gallaxy 140 mic to do rew so I no what going on. My subs are being built right now so I need to order something as soon as possible. I'm not worried about buget but geting a unit that does the best job. Don't get me wrong I would like to stay under a grand if possible.

My front stage consist of three JTR triple 12s being feed by crest 8200 pro amps that feeds each speaker 1450 watts and have a rotel RB-1090 feeding 700 watts to two JTR triple 888s for surrounds. Each sub will also have 1450 watts.

The subs are a triagle desing so they fit right into each corner of the room. Front left 20ft from seating area. Back left 15ft and back right will be 40ft away from seating area. So this is going to be tough.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow. I think you may be headed for a high-priced train wreck, Scott. One of the important aspects of achieving good low frequency performance is time alignment - i.e., the sound from the subs reaching the listener at the same time. None of the EQs or processors in consideration here will compensate for one them being 40 ft away.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Wayne I really need your help. I found a pe-17 and was just going to buy it,but now you got me scared.

So you think the one sub being so far away could be a problem even for manual tuneing? I was thinking this would be the best lay out to cover most of the room. I can change my plans and go with just two one in front and one in back in each corner? Or I can stick with three and stack two in the back corner and one up front? Or two in back one in the corner and one 15ft down the wall? Or two up front stacked and one in the back corner? What do you think would be my best layout?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> So you think the one sub being so far away could be a problem even for manual tuneing?


Will your pro-pro or receiver allow adjustments for these distances? Naturally, the main channels are the ones that will need the distance compensation for the furthest sub - 40 ms or so (of course, their distance from the seating has to be factored in as well).



> I was thinking this would be the best lay out to cover most of the room.


Subwoofers aren't like the main speakers. You don't position them to "cover the room," you locate them for optimal performance - frequency response, output and extension. The low frequencies are omnidirectional, so a single sub will "cover the room," if it is capable enough. (That said, some feel additional subs performer better in their rooms, as a matter of personal taste or to overcome problems specific to their particular rooms.)



> What do you think would be my best layout?


Impossible to say for sure without seeing a floor plan, but the two closest locations are probably your best bet. Once you get the subs you can experiment with which corner works best with a second sub, but I'd be surprised if you really needed all three of them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

I have the onkyo 876,but I'm wondering why I can't level match them at 75db from the listneing area with the gain on my amps? I over estamated my farthest sub it's at 30ft from the couch.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get what you're trying to say - level matching is not the same thing as time alignment...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Opps I mixed up the to things. The main reason for going with three subs besides haveing 3 channels availible was the spl was inline with the jtrs 124-126db.:yikes: I will be useing audessey for my mains and surrounds. 

Scott


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Gotcha. :T Well, no reason not to get the Rane. Some issues related to phase (time alignment) can be addressed by equalization, but hopefully your Onkyo can take care of time alignment. If the Rane doesn't give sufficient HP filtering, you can always add something like the Reckhorn. Since there is no pre-programmed setting for the PE17 in REW, your best bet will probably be to use the RTA function.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

It being such a problem with geting a unit that provides everything needed for a ported sub it's really makeing me consider going with dual sealed mal-x front and back? That would solve my problem and then I could just go with the beringer and be done with it.

Scott


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I may inquire, why the hang-up on finding a "single unit that provides everything needed?" Make an inquiry on our DIY subwoofer forum and you'll find it's not uncommon for people to use separate devices for equalization and high pass filtering. The fans of highly-capable ported designs certainly would not give them up and switch to sealed simply because they couldn't find a one-box solution.

Not to mention - you're fretting about all this without even having the subs on site to see if you even _need _a high pass filter.

Not trying to offend, only perhaps to offer a reality check...

That said, I may have found a "one box" solution for you: The Crown I-Tech amplifiers. They have built-in processing, including parametric EQ and high-and low-pass filtering. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

